# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A jeni dakort për legalizimin e drogës?!

## ChuChu

A ESHTE IDE E MIRE QE TA LEGALIZOJNE MARIJUANEN ?DHE SA NGA JU E KANE PROVUAR ATE ?PO JU LUTEM TE JINI TE SINQERTE PER KETE,UNE E KAM PIRE PER SHEMBULL DHE NDIHEM SHUME KEQ KUR E PI .

----------


## Dreamss

i gjori pinkie! sa me veshtiresi qe genjen :buzeqeshje:  po mire mo meqe ndihesh keq mos e pi, cte te themi ne, ti vete e paske fajin qe hem ndjehesh keq e hem e pin. hajde shnet pinko dhe nese te ben dem marjana atehere plasja me koka se te ben kristal nga mend looooooooool

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje, kur ne gje eshte e daluar ka nje arsye..... edhe pytja behet  na shkuani listen e te keqijave qe sjell perdorimi i droges???? droga nuk eshte e ndaluar per kapricon e njeriut.... droga eshte e ndaluar per 10001 arsye po une po te jap vetem nje e te tjerat jan te per fshira DROGA ESHTE VDEKJE PURESE....... PRA DRUGA TA MERR JETEN..... po the kete ka nevoje per arsyet e tjera....???????????? eshte sikur te thuash pse ta heqim e te ndalohet  "vetevrasja"...............???????? cdo gje qe ndalohet ka nje arsye te fort e me qellimi vetem te mira e fitim prurese per njeriun.....???? now it is you life...... you can do whatever you want to do with it......
LIFE IS A BITCH AND THAN YOU DIE....... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Estella

pyetja eshte a duhet te ndalohet droga edhe per mjekimet e ndryshme qe perdoret? Cdo gje ka dy efekte pozitive dhe negative, pamvarsisht se ne disa raste sundon e mira dhe ne disa e keqja.

Edhe valiumet jane nje fare droge....biles biles edhe shume me te demshme se sa merijuana. Nuk them qe ajo duhet legalizuar sepse sherben per kurim por n.q.s ajo perdoret nga dikush per arsye mjekesore dhe vetem per arsye mjekesore, nen kontrollin e mjekeve nuk shoh ketu ndonje problem.

Vetem po te jesh budalla mund te provosh drogen per mendimin tim per tu argetuar.

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje, po the per mjekim ateher ajo nuk gjuhet me drog me kuptimin e fjales drog por ajo eshte nje ilac nje kurr e kjo eshte krejt dryshe...... e eshte njesoje sikur te thuash A duhet doktoret te perdorin kurra e ilace per kurrimin e njeriut.......???? se drogo a cfare do lloje ilaci eshte kurr e sherruse per njeriun per ate moment e rast..... edhe kur shikon farmacit thuhet Drug-stor pra te gjitha ilacet jan te futura ne farmatik(drugs).......

----------


## XimiD

Te  legalizohet  sepse  ka  shume  arsye  per  kete gje tek  ne. 
Klima  e  pershtatshe, stresi  i  perditshem  i  njerezve, terheqja  e  turisteve  fqinj  dhe  atyre  me  larg dhe  fitimi  kuptohet. 
Mos kini  frike  nuk  eshte  e keqe !
Une  per vete  kam  qe ne 1995   qe  tymos  bar  per  qef  dhe  deri  tani  gezoj  shendet  te  plote. Marihuana  nuk  me ka  penguar aspak  te  mbaroj  Universitetin, te mesoj  gjuhe te  huaja te  bej  rreth 5 km  vrap  cdo  mengjes, apo  te  jem  shume  mire  seksualisht. Problemi  eshte  qe  dhe  me  marihuanen  nuk  duhet  abuzuar  (ashtu  si  dhe me  alkolin  apo  cdo  lloj  gjeje  tjeter ) duhet  pasur  parasysh  dhe  ajo  qe  thote Dr  Arqileja " dy  spinela ne  dite nuk  jane  aspak te  demshe per shendetin  perkundrazi"

----------


## babyboy

TE LEGALIZOHET POSI!!!
Une per vete e kam provuar dhe vazhdoj ta provoj nga njehere. Vallaj mua nuk me ka bere dem ndonjehere, perkundrazi me ka dhuruar edhe momente fantastike . . . 

Perse te legalizohet? 

Sepse Marijuana nuk eshte vdekje-prurese, ajo eshte ndryshe nga extasy apo drogat e tjera si cocaine apo H. Nuk mund te vdesesh edhe po te overdozohesh me marijuana. Krahasojeni me duhanin qe vret me qindra-mijera cdo vit apo me alkolin. Une kam ngare edhe makinen nen ndikimin e marijuanes dhe nuk me ka penguar aspak . . .

----------


## Jeans-boy

Kush s'ka durim te prese t'i vije vdekja , le te veje ta kerkoje vete ate ., me droge a ku e di une me cfare.
Ka akoma nga ata adoleshente qe mendojne "kjo lloj droge nuk eshte e keqe"?

----------


## HootieX

varet per c'fare droge po flisni. Nqoftese flisni per marijuanen atehere une mendoj se duhet te legalizohet. Per ate pune Kanadaja po ben plane ta legalizoje ate, mesa kemi mesuar ne nga shkolla, me siguri Kanadaja do ta beje marijuanen legale, me mase te vogel dhe per ata qe jane mbi 16 vjec. Neqoftese lexoni gazetat dhe lajmet ne Time Magazine muajin e kaluar kishe disa artikuj per marijuanen. Njeri nga ata ishte 'a eshte marijuana e mire per ty?' Dhe pergigja ishte qe e "mire" nuk eshte por edhe po te jesh njeri me shendet normal as nuk te vret. 
Per ate pune ka plot mjek ne disa shtetet e Amerikes qe japin receta per marijuane per pacientet e tyre. Kta doktore sigurisht dine ca po bejne dhe nuk duan te vrasin pacientet e tyre, kjo duhet te jete prove qe marijuana nuk vret njeri. Ne fakt eshte me e lehte dhe i ben me pak dem trupit dhe trurit se cigarja dhe pijet alkolike. Kur njeriu eshte i pire, tap fare, nuk di c'fare po ben, por kur eshte "high" (ka pire marijuana) di c'do gje ce bo ben. 
ata qe nuk e pelqejne nuk duhet ta bejne kurse ata qe duan ta bejne le ta bejne, kur si vret pse ti ndalojme ne?? ose shteti

----------


## Henri

Hmmm, lajm i ri nga fronti i perendimit: Ne kanada deri ne tre gram mbajtje marijuane me vete quhet per perdorime personale. (deri $60 vlere dmth ose 4-5 dubbies  :buzeqeshje: ) dhe e shumta qe mund te hash (ne ambjente publike) eshte nje gjobe. Tre grame e siper konsiderohet si premise per shit-blerje, keshtu qe kur fillon e cenon shtetin, pasojat jane me te medha dhe kalon ne ofense kriminale. Ne Vancouver rritet pot i cilesise shume te larte, organik e komplet i paster. Eshte dhe lire i uruari. Te amerikanizuarve shqiptare do t'u lutesha te bejne ca kerkim vete mbi vetite dhe demet e marijuanes, para se te kercejne e te ndjekin verbazi propaganden amerikane rreth kanadase dhe legalizimit te marijuanes, prapagande qe behet vetem per interesa ekonomike.

----------


## Brari

Xim !

Keshilla jote eshte e keqe.
Une nuk marr vesh nga droga por po nisem nga cmimi.
Derisa eshte e shtrenjte athere perdoruesi  detyrohet te kerkoj per LEK.
Ku ti gjeje?
Ne fillim ja vjedh mamas te canta...pastaj babit tek xhepat.
Filloj tragjedia.
Njeriu vjedh ne shtepine e tije..
Kaq mjafton qe ky njeri nuk eshte me njeri.
Ky njeri kthehet ne kafshe pa asnji moral e norme karakteri.
Ky kthehet ne Makine vrasese.
Ai vret mamane, babane, policin, shokun e c'ti dale perpara prej asaj  "deshires se pa kundeshtueshme" per ta gjetur miellin e bardhe me cdo kusht.

Droga ka dy pale.

Pala biznesmene qe e tregton per Fitim....dhe...
Pala perdoruese...

Pala biznesmene  do te fitoje..
Ata thone..ku ti gjeje parate te bej shpi si Cac Angjeli ose Blend Gonxhja?
Ku ti gjeje parate per mercedes qe te dukem dhe une si bOs i vertete e t'ma varin gocat?
Me tendera fitojne ja psh..10 20 ministra Socialiste..po kusuri me se do fitoje..
Me trafiqe fitojne 100-200 militante Socialisto-demokrate ..po kusuri me se do fitoje parate per te blere dush..per te vesh me pllaka manjolike WC-ne apo per te blere celular e flakur minderet e blere kolltuqe?
Me djers te ndershme ne Shqiperine Envero-Ramiziste-Berisho-Nanoiste..nji m-ut i madh fitohet paraja..
Pra ka nji prapavije ekonomike qe ka trafik Droge..

Viktima eshte Pala perdoruese..

Me keta njerez duhet durim..mirkuptim..tolerance e perkushtim qe ti kthesh ne rrugen e Zotit ose ne jeten Normale..

Ne se kemi ne Forum te tille..le ti leme te flasin e mos ti gjykojme rende por ti ndihmojme njerezisht..

Per mendimin tim  eshte Sporti, Shoqeria  aktive e Puna mjeti me i bukur per t'ju shmangur renies ne Droge  nga Rinija..

Cdo te mire..

----------


## sweet_eyes

Per mendimin tim eshte mire qe te legalizohen drogat e lehta, pasi jetesa behet me lehte per te gjithe vetem te marresh shembull nga hollanda qe eshte ku e ku ne krahasim me vendet e tjera te europes!
po sa per shqiperine me duket mu se jena tu ec shume shpejt, ne s'kena buke me honger jo mo te legalizojme drogen, masanej ku te le qeveria ato me drogen nxjerrin buken e gojes.
keshtuja o njerez mblidhni kaptinen se drogat te ne shqipni s'ka me u legalizu as mas 10 vjetesh

----------


## HootieX

ne "shqiptaret te amerikanizuar" sic thua ti, po flas per veten time, e kane bere kerkimin, dhe skan vdekur ....resultati droga e lehte a.k.a marijuana nuk te vret, edhe nu di ndonje njeri qe ka shkuar as ne spital as ke doktori sepse ka pire marijuana. 
Time magazine, nqf e di se c'fare eshte, nuk konsiderohet propagande, por nje nga gazetat dhe revistat me te respektuara ne amerike dhe ne bote. artikujt qe kishin shkruar ata ishin te permbajtur me te dhena dhe experimente. Opinioni vinte me pas dhe nuk mbante ane....tek asnje nga artikujt nuk thonte qe marijuana eshte e mire, po ama nuk thoshte qe eshte 
vdek-prurese
lexuesi perpilonte opinionin e vet sic kam bere dhe une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Henri

Huti, i kemi rene te dy gozhdes e patkoi po varet ne ajer  :buzeqeshje:  Propaganda qe vjen nga shqiptaret e amerikanizuar (te pakten ketu tek une) eshte qe marijuna eshte e keqe e s'duhet legalizuar, pavaresisht qe dihet hapur se aresyeja me e madhe per kundershtimin e qeverise amerikane ndaj legalizimit te marijuanes ne kanada eshte shpenzimi i lekut te qytetareve amerikane ne kanada.

----------


## REG_KRAY

Hi te gjitheve 
Sa per ate drogen ju qe po flisni nga jashte kufijve me duket se e paskeni me me qejf ate se ne ketu jemi kundra ketij mendimi .
Paskeni rene ne leke me duket po beni mire ta provoni qe te shifni pasojat se keshtu on line e flisni bukur ju .
Ma do mendja do kerkoni leke nga ne pastaj per ta blere .....

----------


## SSALB

Te gjithe ata qe jane ne kundeshtim te legalizimit te droges, fatmiresisht (per ta) nuk kane harritur ate pike ku jetes i mungon kuptimi, ku nuk ka arsye pse te ngrihesh nga krevati ne mengjes, kur ke aspirata te larta e mundesi te vogla, ku njerzit rreth teje nuk kane asnje interes tek ty e ti tek ata, ku te shkosh ne pune te vish nga puna dhe pastaj te flesh vetem per te vajtur prape ne pune nuk i jep kuptim jetes tende, ku dhe gjerat qe dikur te kenaqnin nuk te kenaqin me, ku fare me thjesht nuk i pergjigjes dot pyejes "Cila eshte arsyeja qe une jetoj sot?". Droga eshte e vetmja arsye pse pak ore nga dita jote jane te kendshme, pse per pak ore bota nuk te duket aq e qelbur sa eshte, pse njerzit reth teje behen te cmuar, pse e nget makinene me mire (pavaresisht se e nget nga drejtimi i kundert) dhe per ato pak ore jeta jote ka nje kuptim (pale se eshte fallso). Eshte gje e thjeshte te flasesh nga ana tjeter e telave me gjemba. 
Argumentat boshe qe ngrini jane qesharake. Ky i Brarit eshte i pari fare, Pala Biznesmene beka leke. Per brarin qenkemi ne komunizem, te shesim per sevap. Braro ku ka kerkese ka oferte, shoqeri konsumi, ekonomia e vitit te trete gjimnaz, rritu.  Ose ajo pika tjeter ku u beka "shtaze" e na "vriska nenen e vete", se droga qenka e shtrenjete. Droga eshte pune qefi plako, si puna e Garave me makina, po ishe ne gjendje ta mbash i futes atij muhabeti. Nje doze eshte $60 sa eshte dhe nje gare ne piste, sa do harxhosh dhe po te shkosh ne nje disko, sa do prishesh dhe ne nje bilardo. E asnjera nga to nuk te jep ate "adrenaline rush" (me fal se nuk ja gjej ne shqip) qe te jep ajo doze.
Dhe ato Puna, Shoqeria, dhe Sporti, mbase japin rezultat aty ku je ti plako, po ketu ku jam une kur je plasur ne nje pune nga 8-5 qe ta plas buzen, ku te eshte plasur buza kaq shume ne pune sa per sport te vete mendja vetem te dielen, flasim ndryshe. Shoqeria aktive te siguroj plotesisht nuk eshte zevendesim efikas, po nuk pate as shoqeri athere vertet nuk ke perse jeton. Megjithate kur shoqeria eshte aty ku je dhe ti cfare ngushellimi mund te jete ajo. 
Po une te kuptoj plotesisht, ti nuk je ne gjendje ta arsyetosh pse njerezit zgjedhin ate rruge, e te urroj qe mos e kuptosh asnjehere, pavaresisht se sa rri une ketu sot e argumentoj me ty, ti prape me te njejtin mendim do ngelesh. E di se dhe une kam qene dikur si ty. Por sic thashe jeta eshte ndryshe nga brenda telave me gjemba.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga babyboy_ 
> *TE LEGALIZOHET POSI!!!
> Une per vete e kam provuar dhe vazhdoj ta provoj nga njehere. Vallaj mua nuk me ka bere dem ndonjehere, perkundrazi me ka dhuruar edhe momente fantastike . . . 
> 
> Perse te legalizohet? 
> 
> Sepse Marijuana nuk eshte vdekje-prurese, ajo eshte ndryshe nga extasy apo drogat e tjera si cocaine apo H. Nuk mund te vdesesh edhe po te overdozohesh me marijuana. Krahasojeni me duhanin qe vret me qindra-mijera cdo vit apo me alkolin. Une kam ngare edhe makinen nen ndikimin e marijuanes dhe nuk me ka penguar aspak . . .*



 Babyboy.......legalizuar eshte, a nuk e sheh? Sheshit eshte.
 Kush ka provuar "extasy" para "marijuanes"?  Eshte me rradhe ajo pune. Ne qofte se ti thith "marijuana" mire e ben , drejtimin e paske marre. I vjen rradha "extasy-se" . Dhe jam e bindur 100% qe ske shpetim. Do beje mire te beje nje xhiro andej nga spitalet e do shihje se si dergjen ne koma  20 vjecaret.
 Nuk "get high" ti kur perqafon nje shoqe, a kur shetit buze detit duke degjuar muzike??? 
  Po qe se jo........."poor thing" .   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Per mu shoqnia dhe i got (shishe) vere me get high.
Droga eshte per njerezit e dobet, per mendimin tim, pa dshur te ofendoj askend, po dhe po u ofenduat kujt i plasi ju faking xhankies(lol)
Ta legalizojn dreqin e ti vejn taksa se na vdiqen tu na i mor neve paret.  Le tjau morin ktyne, po po e legalizuan drogen te heqin welfare se atje do perfundojn te gjith drogaxhit, se do ngelen pa pune se droga ate pune ka, sot fillo me i joint, neser sic tha dhe Mi corazoni e do i Mitsubishi(ecstasy) po per naj i vit do bosh crack, dh pastaj do bohesh crack hore ose do vjedhesh, se ti ne pun nuk shko, se je i drogum, te dridhen duret, flet me 150 llafe/sekonde etj.
PRa legalizim, taksim, dhe jo welfare per junkies, qe mos ti majm ne ne kurriz, pse jo le te vrasin veten se osh shtu popullsia botes shum.

----------


## XimiD

Deri  ne  30  gram marihuane  po  te mbash me  vete  je  i  dekriminalizuar  ne  Canada ( u vendos javes  se  kaluar nga parlamenti Kanadez ! )  Keshtu  qe  ne  ketu  jemi  rehat , po si tja  u  bejme  miqve  tane  ne  Shqiperi (Tirone ) ,ose  vetes  tone  kur  te  ikim  atje  per  pushime ! 
Persa  i  perket Amerikes ato  jane  si  ne  komunizem  r  sa  i  perket  marihuanes !  sapo  moren  vesh  vendimin  e  Qeverise Kanadeze nxituan  te japin  mospelqimin  e tyre  per  kete  nen  pretekstin e  "harmonizimit  te  politikave  te  fshqinjesise " !!
Sa  te  kene ne  krye  te  shtetit  George W   m..... Bush keq do  ta  kene  punen  dhe  amerikanet ! 
Te  legalizohet  !!

----------


## Prototype

edhe une jam pro legalizimit ...

----------

